# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  با این تاثیر معدل، معدلای پایین میتونن پزشکی قبول بشن؟ بیان و جواب قانع کننده بدین

## nahid

من معدلم خیلی کمه خیلی خیلی کمتر از اونی که فکرشو بکنی .من میگم اگه قرار باشه معدل تاثیر داده بشه هیچ جای جبرانی نیست. حالا شما برا من یه مثالی بیار که بدونم قابل جبران هست بیا منو قانع کن.و یه مثال بیار که امسال با زیر 14 زیر 1000 شده باشه.زود تند سریع.

----------


## vseo

یکی از دوستای خودم با معدل 14.25 . زیر 1000 منطقه 3 اورد امسال .

----------


## namkarbary

> یکی از دوستای خودم با معدل 14.25 . زیر 1000 منطقه 3 اورد امسال .


میشه درصد هاشو بگی؟

----------


## vseo

> میشه درصد هاشو بگی؟


نپرسیدم همشو ولی زیست رو 63 و ریاضی هم 59 بقیه اشو نمیدونم ...

----------


## namkarbary

> نپرسیدم همشو ولی زیست رو 63 و ریاضی هم 59 بقیه اشو نمیدونم ...


_دوستای من اکثرا زیست 75 به بالا زدن بقیه رو هم خوب زدن ولی به خاطر معدل کم زیز دوهزار نیومدن...البته منطقه دو بودن
نمی دونم والله!_

----------


## vseo

در هر صورت اینکه بخواین روحیه اتو خراب کنید که معدل پایین به پزشکی نمی رسین کار اشتباهیه کاریه که شده و سازمان سنجش هم هر چه اعتراض بزنید دیگه فایده ای نداره ... حالا روحیه کنکور 94 ها هم خراب میشه ...

----------


## nahid

منظورت اینه که من روحیه رو خراب میکنم 
قبلا روحیه توسط سنجش خراب شده

----------


## amiredge

شما یکی از عمومی ها و یکی از اختصاصی ها رو زیاد وقت بزار واسش و 100 بزن.تاثیر معدل رو تا حد خیلی زیادی جبران میکنه

----------


## ahmad94

*رتبه 17 منطقه 3 معدل کتبیش 9 بوده .... چرا ایقد دنبال حاشیه هستید... ای خوووووووووووودااا

*

----------


## vseo

> منظورت اینه که من روحیه رو خراب میکنم 
> قبلا روحیه توسط سنجش خراب شده


نه منظورم اینه که کلا جای اینکه بیایم از معدل حرف بزنیم بشینیم درس بخونیم چیزیه که شده !!! تازه اگه با مثال هم بخوای حساب کنی اگه تمام درس ها رو  10 بیاری و معدلت 10 هم بشه خوب 12.5 درصد کنکور رو از دست دادی دیگه که با تقریبا 6 تا 10 تست کنکور در هر درس جبران میشه .

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *رتبه 17 منطقه 3 معدل کتبیش 9 بوده .... چرا ایقد دنبال حاشیه هستید... ای خوووووووووووودااا
> 
> *


این معدلی که می گی فکر نکنم بتونه همچین رتبه ای بیاره ؟ کارنامه اشو داری بزاری یا درصد هاشو بگو

----------


## امیر ارسلان

بیخیال باباااااااا :Yahoo (21): 
ما که امتحان نهاییو دادیم بحث سرش هیچ فایده ای نداره بشینن بخونین

----------


## m.l.s

*چرا که نه
اگه خوب بخونید حتما قبول می شید مطمئن باش
سازمان سنجش یه اشتباه بزرگ کرده و اون اینه که کسانی که در سال چهارم تلاش خوبی دارن باید تاثیر گذشته رو احساس کنن
مثه این که به پیشرفت هیچ اعتقادی ندارن
اما میشه با تلاش بیشتر جبرانش کرد
مخصوصا اگه اون درسایی که نمره ی بالا گرفتی رو تو کنکور درصد بالا بزنی خیلی کمکت میکنه
بدترین کار اینه که غصه ی گذشته رو بخوری چون آینده هم تبدیل میشه به همون گذشته*

----------


## SNIPER

من معدل كتبيم زير 10 هست ولي پزشكي تهران ميارم و سر نمره هاي امتحاناي پايان ترم هم معلوم ميشه ماهايي كه كنكورمون خوب بوده پزشك بهتري هستيم يا اونايي كه به لطف دبيراي خوب و امتحان نهايي و حفظ كردن متن كتاب و ارفاق دبيارن و ... نمره نهايي گرفتن ! 
امسال هم اگه شركت ميكردم زير 3000 ميشدم قطعا مخصوصا كه زيست و فيزيكم خيلي خوبه ولي حيف كه به خاطر بيماريم بستري بودم نتونستم كنكور بدم

----------


## vseo

> *آره چرا نشه
> اگه خوب بخونی حتما قبول می شی مطمئن باش
> سازمان سنجش یه اشتباه بزرگ کرده و اون اینه که کسانی که در سال چهارم تلاش خوبی دارن باید تاثیر گذشته رو احساس کنن
> مثه این که به پیشرفت هیچ اعتقادی ندارن
> اما میشه با تلاش بیشتر جبرانش کرد
> مخصوصا اگه اون درسایی که نمره ی بالا گرفتی رو تو کنکور درصد بالا بزنی خیلی کمکت میکنه
> بدترین کار اینه که غصه ی گذشته رو بخوری چون آینده هم تبدیل میشه به همون گذشته*


دوست عزیز مثل اینکه متوجه نشدین ایشون کنکور رو امسال دادن !!!

----------


## amn1

همین امسال یکی از داوطلب ها معدل اش 10 بود رتبه اش سه رقمی شد
فکر معدل نباشین چیزیه که تمام شده باید فقط رو کنکور تمرکز کنین

----------


## NaKayama

*امسال یکی از همین بچه های انجمن با وجود درصدای خیلی خوبش (مثلا زیست 70) چون معدلش حول و حوش 10 بود رتبش از 1800(رتبه معادل قلم چی) رسید به 7800...
حالا خواستی کارنامرو پیدا میکنم میذارم...*

----------


## بهروز 20

سلام کسی میدونه موسسه بانکداری ایران کجاست؟ شرایطش چیه؟ آیا بعد از فارغ  تحصیلی تو بانک استخدام میشیم؟ لطفا خواهشا هر چی از این رشته میدونید  بگید؟

----------


## mahsa92

> من معدلم خیلی کمه خیلی خیلی کمتر از اونی که فکرشو بکنی .من میگم اگه قرار باشه معدل تاثیر داده بشه هیچ جای جبرانی نیست. حالا شما برا من یه مثالی بیار که بدونم قابل جبران هست بیا منو قانع کن.و یه مثال بیار که امسال با زیر 14 زیر 1000 شده باشه.زود تند سریع.


مطمعني موندني شدي؟
اگه موندي منم با همين شرايط موندم پايتم
رتبه ٧٠٠ تورو معدل فوقش تبديل كنه به ١٧٠٠ يا اصلا ٢٧٠٠ درسته زووور داره ولي چون منطقه سه هستي شهراي محروم ميشه پزشكي اورد(زابل مثلا پزشكيه ارزش داره) نشدم ميري دانشگاه ازاد پولشم مهم نبود ميري بين الملل جزو اولين و برترينهاش هر شهري دلت خواس قبولي
حتي اگه معدل رتبه ٧٠٠تورو تبديل كنه به ٧هزارو٧٠٠ بازم پزشكي مياري غمت نباشه
راستي بانكيا حاضرن خونشونو بفروشن بچشونو بفرستن پزشكي (خخخخ ديدم ك ميگم ) ولي جدي با ي وام راحت كارت راه ميوفته

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام کسی میدونه موسسه بانکداری ایران کجاست؟ شرایطش چیه؟ آیا بعد از فارغ  تحصیلی تو بانک استخدام میشیم؟ لطفا خواهشا هر چی از این رشته میدونید  بگید؟


سوالتون ربطي ب تاپيك نداره
موسسه عالی بانکداری ایران در سال ۱۳۴۲ توسط بانک‌های مرکزی، ملی و سپه تاسیس شد. دانشجویان این موسسه پس از سه سال به اخذ پایه لیسانس در علوم بانکی که مورد تأیید وزارت علوم و آموزش عالی بوده است، دست می‌یافتند. مؤسسه علوم بانکی ایران در سال ۱۳۵۸ در دانشگاه علامه طباطبائی ادغام شد و به فعالیت خود ادامه داد. [۱]

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام کسی میدونه موسسه بانکداری ایران کجاست؟ شرایطش چیه؟ آیا بعد از فارغ  تحصیلی تو بانک استخدام میشیم؟ لطفا خواهشا هر چی از این رشته میدونید  بگید؟


موسسه عالي بانكداري ايران از سال تحصيلي 93-1392 اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو از ميان كاركنان شبكه بانكي و از طريق كنكور سراسري مي‌نمايد.
به گزارش روابط عمومي بانك مركزي جمهوري اسلامي ايران، بر اساس تصميم اتخاذ شده در جلسه اخير هيئت امناي موسسه عالي بانكداري ايران، اين مركز از سال تحصيلي 93-1392 از طريق سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو مي نمايد.
اين موسسه پيش از اين دوره هاي خود را در مقاطع تحصيلي كارشناسي‌ و كارشناسي ارشد و در رشته‌هاي اقتصادي، پولي و بانكي برگزار مي كرد و از داوطلبين داخلي شبكه بانكي دانشجو مي‌پذيرفت.

----------


## m.l.s

> دوست عزیز مثل اینکه متوجه نشدین ایشون کنکور رو امسال دادن !!!


دوست عزیز
اینو برای همه نوشتم نه فقط برای ایشون
ممنون از تذکرتون

----------


## mehrdadlord

خودم ! به شخصه ! رتبم سه هزار تا تو منطقه جابه جا شد با معدل 16.77 !!!

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## chorom

> یکی از دوستای خودم با معدل 14.25 . زیر 1000 منطقه 3 اورد امسال .


عزیزم خودت داری میگه منطقه سه 
1000 منطقه سه حدود 3000  منطقه 1 و 2 است
و پزشکی قبول نیست

----------


## vseo

> عزیزم خودت داری میگه منطقه سه 
> 1000 منطقه سه حدود 3000  منطقه 1 و 2 است
> و پزشکی قبول نیست


دوست عزیز اولا که نگفتم 1000 اورده گفتم زیر 1000 بعدشم امسال تقریبا منطقه 3 امارش همونقدری بود که در منتطقه 1 و 2 بودند . البته در حد چند هزار نفر کمتر ! ( البته تا جایی که اطلاع دارم ) .

----------


## chorom

> دوست عزیز اولا که نگفتم 1000 اورده گفتم زیر 1000 بعدشم امسال تقریبا منطقه 3 امارش همونقدری بود که در منتطقه 1 و 2 بودند . البته در حد چند هزار نفر کمتر ! ( البته تا جایی که اطلاع دارم ) .


یکی از فامیلام با 1608 منطقه سه ترازش 9025 تجربی شد
و یکی دیگه با تراز 8910 رتبه 3800 منطقه دو شد
حالا شما می گی هم سطح شدن امسال ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!
شاید!!!!!!

----------


## vseo

> یکی از فامیلام با 1608 منطقه سه ترازش 9025 تجربی شد
> و یکی دیگه با تراز 8910 رتبه 3800 منطقه دو شد
> حالا شما می گی هم سطح شدن امسال ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!
> شاید!!!!!!


حرف شما درسته ولی خب این معلومه که رتبه های منتطقه 1 و 2 تراز بهتری دارند وگرنه به تعداد جامعه اماری که بستگی نداره !! تو یه سایتی زده بود تقریبا 190 هزار نفر تجربی منتطقه 3

----------


## nahid

فقط باید دعا کنیم امام زمان بیاد.فقط اینجوری عدالت برقرار میشه

----------


## roshana

> _دوستای من اکثرا زیست 75 به بالا زدن بقیه رو هم خوب زدن ولی به خاطر معدل کم زیز دوهزار نیومدن...البته منطقه دو بودن
> نمی دونم والله!_



من شنیدم اثر معدل بستگی داره به منطقه و میانگین نمره و معدل مثلا 
ما سه هستیم یه جایی اخر دنیا  امسال معدل میانگین زیست شد 7 
خب این خیلی فرق داره با دو و یک که بالاتره پارسال هم همین شد !!

----------


## DR Matrix

> خودم ! به شخصه ! رتبم سه هزار تا تو منطقه جابه جا شد با معدل 16.77 !!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


غیر ممکنه ، کارنامه بذار ...
مشکل اینجاس هرکی کنکورشو هم خراب کرده میندازه تقصیر معدل

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خودم ! به شخصه ! رتبم سه هزار تا تو منطقه جابه جا شد با معدل 16.77 !!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


غیر ممکنه ، کارنامه بذار ...
مشکل اینجاس هرکی کنکورشو هم خراب کرده میندازه تقصیر معدل

----------


## mehrdadlord

> غیر ممکنه ، کارنامه بذار ...
> مشکل اینجاس هرکی کنکورشو هم خراب کرده میندازه تقصیر معدل
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> غیر ممکنه ، کارنامه بذار ...
> مشکل اینجاس هرکی کنکورشو هم خراب کرده میندازه تقصیر معدل


ببین دوست عزیز من نه حوصله مدرک اوردن دارم . نه اونقدر بیکارم که بیام اینجا واسه خراب کردنه کنکورم دنبال مقصر و بهانه باشم !!! بستگی به رنچ رتبه داره . معدل شونزده رتبه های زیر سه هزارو شاید هزار تا جابه جا کنه ‌ . زیر ده هزارو  سه هزار تا ! زیر بیست هزار تا چهار پنج هزار تا ... کارنامه هایی که دیدم با معدل پایین و با کارنامه های پارسال مقایسه کردم به این نتیجه رسیدم ... حالا وقت کردم کارناممو برات مسیج میکنم ! برو با درصدای پارسال  رتبه های سه هزار تا بهتر از من مقایسه کن !!!

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## DR Matrix

> ببین دوست عزیز من نه حوصله مدرک اوردن دارم . نه اونقدر بیکارم که بیام اینجا واسه خراب کردنه کنکورم دنبال مقصر و بهانه باشم !!! بستگی به رنچ رتبه داره . معدل شونزده رتبه های زیر سه هزارو شاید هزار تا جابه جا کنه ‌ . زیر ده هزارو  سه هزار تا ! زیر بیست هزار تا چهار پنج هزار تا ... کارنامه هایی که دیدم با معدل پایین و با کارنامه های پارسال مقایسه کردم به این نتیجه رسیدم ... حالا وقت کردم کارناممو برات مسیج میکنم ! برو با درصدای پارسال  رتبه های سه هزار تا بهتر از من مقایسه کن !!!Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


مرسی داداش شاید حق با تو باشه من معدلم نزدیک به شما هست کنکوری 94م پزشکی میخوام اگه امکانش هست کارنامتو واسم بفرس واسه اینکه بدونم اوضاع چطوره..ممنون

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ببین دوست عزیز من نه حوصله مدرک اوردن دارم . نه اونقدر بیکارم که بیام اینجا واسه خراب کردنه کنکورم دنبال مقصر و بهانه باشم !!! بستگی به رنچ رتبه داره . معدل شونزده رتبه های زیر سه هزارو شاید هزار تا جابه جا کنه ‌ . زیر ده هزارو  سه هزار تا ! زیر بیست هزار تا چهار پنج هزار تا ... کارنامه هایی که دیدم با معدل پایین و با کارنامه های پارسال مقایسه کردم به این نتیجه رسیدم ... حالا وقت کردم کارناممو برات مسیج میکنم ! برو با درصدای پارسال  رتبه های سه هزار تا بهتر از من مقایسه کن !!!Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


مرسی داداش شاید حق با تو باشه من معدلم نزدیک به شما هست کنکوری 94م پزشکی میخوام اگه امکانش هست کارنامتو واسم بفرس واسه اینکه بدونم اوضاع چطوره..ممنون

----------


## mohamad.j

پ یکی مث من ما معدل کتبی هشت ونیم اصن فکر پزشکیو دندونو نکنه کلن ؟؟ بشینم راحت استراحت کنم تو خونه . اینطوری  باشه بخونمم فرقی نداره    :Yahoo (17):  چه وضع مسخره اییه سنجش راه انداخته شاید یکی مشکل داشته نهایی خراب کرده :Yahoo (6):

----------


## GHZO7

> مرسی داداش شاید حق با تو باشه من معدلم نزدیک به شما هست کنکوری 94م پزشکی میخوام اگه امکانش هست کارنامتو واسم بفرس واسه اینکه بدونم اوضاع چطوره..ممنون
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> مرسی داداش شاید حق با تو باشه من معدلم نزدیک به شما هست کنکوری 94م پزشکی میخوام اگه امکانش هست کارنامتو واسم بفرس واسه اینکه بدونم اوضاع چطوره..ممنون


سلام 
کارنامشو برات فرستاد؟

----------


## m a h s a

خب یکم واقع بین باشین طرف اگه زرنگ بود و درس خون که معدلش زیر 10 نمیشه...کنکورم از همون کتاباس وقتی یه امتحان سادشو نمیتونه جواب بده چه انتظاریه که میخواد رتبه بشه...
لطفا هجوم نبرید بهم و ببرینم زیر نقد...
بعله استثنا هم وجود داره اما اندازه انگشتای دست شاید بشن!!!
مگه چند نفر در سال ورودی پزشکی و دندونه که کل چندصدهزار نفر فقط میخوان پزشکی قبول بشن...عاقا واقع بین باش برو توانایی هاتو بسنج اونوقت ببین باید چیکار کنی!!!هر کسی تو هر رشته ای میتونه باشه اما مهم موفق بودن و بهترین بودن در اون زمینه است...کلی دانشجوهای پزشکی وسط راه جا میزنن انصراف میدن و یا اجراج میشن یا فوقش میشن همون پزشکایی که بری زیر دستشون زنده موندت با خداس...
پس الکی تز  فقط پزشکی ندید لطفا..

----------


## newpath

> من معدلم خیلی کمه خیلی خیلی کمتر از اونی که فکرشو بکنی .من میگم اگه قرار باشه معدل تاثیر داده بشه هیچ جای جبرانی نیست. حالا شما برا من یه مثالی بیار که بدونم قابل جبران هست بیا منو قانع کن.و یه مثال بیار که امسال با زیر 14 زیر 1000 شده باشه.زود تند سریع.


خوب چرا دیپلم مجدد نمیگیری !!! واقعا حیف نیست میانگین همه دروست هفتاد باشه مثلا ، بعد بجایه رتبه 300 400 کشور بشی 4 5 هزار !!!! مطمین باش وقتی بتونی درصد خوبی تویه کنکور کسب کنی راحتم میتونی معدل دیپلمت به 20 برسونی .. موفق باشی

----------


## konkur100

> خب یکم واقع بین باشین طرف اگه زرنگ بود و درس خون که معدلش زیر 10 نمیشه...کنکورم از همون کتاباس وقتی یه امتحان سادشو نمیتونه جواب بده چه انتظاریه که میخواد رتبه بشه...
> لطفا هجوم نبرید بهم و ببرینم زیر نقد...
> بعله استثنا هم وجود داره اما اندازه انگشتای دست شاید بشن!!!
> مگه چند نفر در سال ورودی پزشکی و دندونه که کل چندصدهزار نفر فقط میخوان پزشکی قبول بشن...عاقا واقع بین باش برو توانایی هاتو بسنج اونوقت ببین باید چیکار کنی!!!هر کسی تو هر رشته ای میتونه باشه اما مهم موفق بودن و بهترین بودن در اون زمینه است...کلی دانشجوهای پزشکی وسط راه جا میزنن انصراف میدن و یا اجراج میشن یا فوقش میشن همون پزشکایی که بری زیر دستشون زنده موندت با خداس...
> پس الکی تز  فقط پزشکی ندید لطفا..


چه ربطی داشت الان حرفای شما !!! فقط خواستین روحه خراب کنین . شاید طرف نمیدونسته روزگاری سازمان سنجش شب میخوابه و روز بلند میشه یه قانون میزاره و معدل براش مهم میشه !!!! واگرنه جدیش میگرفته !!! بعضی ها با هزار جور امکانات ( از معلم خوب و کتاب خاص و کلاس خصوصی و dvd و ...... !!! ) میرن معدل خوب میارن خواهشا اینقدر فاز منفی ندن !

----------


## m a h s a

> چه ربطی داشت الان حرفای شما !!! فقط خواستین روحه خراب کنین . شاید طرف نمیدونسته روزگاری سازمان سنجش شب میخوابه و روز بلند میشه یه قانون میزاره و معدل براش مهم میشه !!!! واگرنه جدیش میگرفته !!! بعضی ها با هزار جور امکانات ( از معلم خوب و کتاب خاص و کلاس خصوصی و dvd و ...... !!! ) میرن معدل خوب میارن خواهشا اینقدر فاز منفی ندن !



من با شخص خاصی نبودم!!!مخاطبم همه بود...
فاز منفی ندادم فقط واقعیت و گفتم...
زندگی شوخی بردار نیست آدم با رویا زندگیشو پیش ببره...
طرف 5سال میمونه پشت کنکور میدونه 10 سال دیگه ام بمونه قبول نمیشه ...
سال به سال درسا جدیدتر و کنکور سخت تر!!تو این مدت بجای رویا پردازی حتی اگه کارگر ساده هم میشد الان کلی پس انداز داشت... :Yahoo (31):

----------


## mpaarshin

> من با شخص خاصی نبودم!!!مخاطبم همه بود...
> فاز منفی ندادم فقط واقعیت و گفتم...
> زندگی شوخی بردار نیست آدم با رویا زندگیشو پیش ببره...
> طرف 5سال میمونه پشت کنکور میدونه 10 سال دیگه ام بمونه قبول نمیشه ...
> سال به سال درسا جدیدتر و کنکور سخت تر!!تو این مدت بجای رویا پردازی حتی اگه کارگر ساده هم میشد الان کلی پس انداز داشت...


دقیقا شما فاز منفی میدی احتمالا معدل خودت بالاست و هیچ حقی هم نمیدی کسی که پایینه نباید به پزشکی فکر کنه مگه دروس دبیرستان چقدر بار علمی داره کنکور کجا دبیرستان کجا
من خودم همین 93 دیدم طرف معدل 9 داشت و زیست و شیمیش رو 80 زده اما رتبش بالای 3000 شد 
یکی هم میشناسم 7 سال پشت کنکور موند و اخر پزشکی تهران قبول شد
همه مث شما زندگیشون شسته رفته نیست بعضیا مشکلاتی دارن تو خونواده نمیتونن درس بخونن
باید همه حق داشته باشن

----------


## GHZO7

> دقیقا شما فاز منفی میدی احتمالا معدل خودت بالاست و هیچ حقی هم نمیدی کسی که پایینه نباید به پزشکی فکر کنه مگه دروس دبیرستان چقدر بار علمی داره کنکور کجا دبیرستان کجا
> من خودم همین 93 دیدم طرف معدل 9 داشت و زیست و شیمیش رو 80 زده اما رتبش بالای 3000 شد 
> یکی هم میشناسم 7 سال پشت کنکور موند و اخر پزشکی تهران قبول شد
> همه مث شما زندگیشون شسته رفته نیست بعضیا مشکلاتی دارن تو خونواده نمیتونن درس بخونن
> باید همه حق داشته باشن


سلام
برات ممکنه کارنامشو بزاری؟
ممنون

----------


## k92nm

من خودم معدلم در هیچ گروهی تاثیر نداره ولی کنکور کم عادلانه بود با تاثیر معدل شد عدالت در عدالت= بی عدالتی مضاعف!

----------


## 19behnma91

من خودم معدلم 13.45 هست و قطعا میارم امسال کارنامم میذارم تا ببینید ... 
انحراف از میانگینه که تاثیر معدل رو کم میکنه ... همچنین اگه 100 بزنی امتباز ویژه داری شاید کارساز باشه 
در مورد معدلم بگم که اونایی که خیلی راحت میان میگن طرف نتونسته یه امتحانو پاس کنه توقع رتبه شدن نداشته باشه این افراد بدونن که اگه معدل اونایی که 20 و 19.97 و . . . واقعی بود نباید این افراد پشت کنکوری باشن ... بالاخره کسی که معدل بالا نوزده میاره باید همون سال اول قبول شه ... یارو اومده میگه معدلم 19.76 شد ولی خدا نخواست امسال قبول شم ایشالا سال بعد ... دیگه خودتون قضاوت کنین در مورد معدل این ادم ...
بعدشم یارو تو تهران علی کرامت میره زیست درس میده براش و ما هم تو شهرستان یه لیسانس زیست که کلا شات داونه ... عدالت ایرانی ینی این ...

----------


## konkur100

> من با شخص خاصی نبودم!!!مخاطبم همه بود...
> فاز منفی ندادم فقط واقعیت و گفتم...
> زندگی شوخی بردار نیست آدم با رویا زندگیشو پیش ببره...
> طرف 5سال میمونه پشت کنکور میدونه 10 سال دیگه ام بمونه قبول نمیشه ...
> سال به سال درسا جدیدتر و کنکور سخت تر!!تو این مدت بجای رویا پردازی حتی اگه کارگر ساده هم میشد الان کلی پس انداز داشت...


حاج خانوم منظورت از این حرفا چیه ؟؟؟ ها ؟ اون طرف که پشت کنکور میمونه بدون حتما هدفی داره و تا بهش نرسه دست بردار نیست ! به این میگن غیرت ! اره حاج خانوم ! لطفا تیکه هم ننداز ! من واسه دوست و دشمن آرزوی موفقیت دارم و حسادت تو خونم نیست ! این تاثیر معدل یه بی عدالتی که بهانه به مثل شماها داده که معدل پایین ها رو مورد تمسخر و روحیشون رو نابود کنید . نخییییییییییییییر اینطوریا هم نیست . ما هم خدایی داریم و خودم هم مطمئنم به لطف خدا امسال به هدفم میرسم . ( بعضی ها هم بجای کنکور و درس و کتاب برن یه آشپزی و ظرف شستن یاد بگیرن بیشتر بدرد آیندشون میخوره !!!!!!!!!!! ) واالله !

----------


## pouria98

> حاج خانوم منظورت از این حرفا چیه ؟؟؟ ها ؟ اون طرف که پشت کنکور میمونه بدون حتما هدفی داره و تا بهش نرسه دست بردار نیست ! به این میگن غیرت ! اره حاج خانوم ! لطفا تیکه هم ننداز ! من واسه دوست و دشمن آرزوی موفقیت دارم و حسادت تو خونم نیست ! این تاثیر معدل یه بی عدالتی که بهانه به مثل شماها داده که معدل پایین ها رو مورد تمسخر و روحیشون رو نابود کنید . نخییییییییییییییر اینطوریا هم نیست . ما هم خدایی داریم و خودم هم مطمئنم به لطف خدا امسال به هدفم میرسم . ( بعضی ها هم بجای کنکور و درس و کتاب برن یه آشپزی و ظرف شستن یاد بگیرن بیشتر بدرد آیندشون میخوره !!!!!!!!!!! ) واالله !


الکی شلوغش نکید لطفا!
اون دوست عزیز نه به کسی توهین کرد و نه کسی رو مورد تمسخر قرار داد ، حرفشون کاملا درست و منطقی بود.
طرف نتونسته از پس سوالات نهایی بر بیاد اخه چطور میخواد کنکور بده تو این فشار و رقابت سنگین؟
مگه طرف نمیدونست که کنکور داره؟
نمیشه که همینجوری نشت و حرفای انگیزشی زد که!
والا به پیر به پیغمبر بعضیا دارن وقتشون رو برای چیزی تلف میکنن که میدونن بهش نمیرسن...

----------


## m.a_935267

من معدلم ۱۶ بود الان دنداپزشکی روزانه میخونم تازه فارغ التحصیل لیسانسم بودم و وقتم تنگ بود!
حتما معدل جبران میشه
کسی اطلاعات بیشتر میخواد بهم پیام بده
کارنامم اینا هم توی پستام هست ببینین

----------


## Safa021

معدل ریاضی من 12.56....فارغ هستم....کنکور تجربی میخوام بدم..پیش دانشگاهی رو هم خراب کردم....منطقه 1...به نظر شما واسه پزشکی شانس دارم؟؟..رتبه ام چند باید بشه؟؟

----------


## Milad.Bt

> الکی شلوغش نکید لطفا!
> اون دوست عزیز نه به کسی توهین کرد و نه کسی رو مورد تمسخر قرار داد ، حرفشون کاملا درست و منطقی بود.
> طرف نتونسته از پس سوالات نهایی بر بیاد اخه چطور میخواد کنکور بده تو این فشار و رقابت سنگین؟
> مگه طرف نمیدونست که کنکور داره؟
> نمیشه که همینجوری نشت و حرفای انگیزشی زد که!
> والا به پیر به پیغمبر بعضیا دارن وقتشون رو برای چیزی تلف میکنن که میدونن بهش نمیرسن...


ربطی نداره ک.....تا چند سال قبل ک تاثیر معدل نبودش خیلی بودن ک معدلشون ده بود و رتبه برتر شدن..خواستن توانستن است...چون نتونسته امتحان نهایی رو بده کنکور هم نمیتونه؟بذارید کنار این حرفارو :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> معدل ریاضی من 12.56....فارغ هستم....کنکور تجربی میخوام بدم..پیش دانشگاهی رو هم خراب کردم....منطقه 1...به نظر شما واسه پزشکی شانس دارم؟؟..رتبه ام چند باید بشه؟؟


شما نمیتونی بری دیپلم تجربی رو بگیری؟گرفتی؟ :Yahoo (1): همین ک دیپلم مجدد و اینا ک بحثش هستو میگم

----------


## Amin ZD

نظر شخصی بنده : 

زیر 15-14.5 بره ترمیم معدل بهتره ، عمرا بتونه با این معدل....
مگه این که آزاد ایلامی جایی قبول شه  :Yahoo (21): 

یه بنده خداییم بود با معدل 17.3 تونست تراز بالای 8000 قلم چی بیاره
99درصد همچین فردی میتونه یه دانشگاه تاپ قبول شه  اما اگه همینجوری ادامه بده

----------


## Safa021

> شما نمیتونی بری دیپلم تجربی رو بگیری؟گرفتی؟همین ک دیپلم مجدد و اینا ک بحثش هستو میگم


میگن کد سوم پیش فرق داشته باشه میشه و یکی باشه نمیشه....موندم چیکار کنم....برم تجربی بگیرم؟؟؟

----------


## Milad.Bt

> میگن کد سوم پیش فرق داشته باشه میشه و یکی باشه نمیشه....موندم چیکار کنم....برم تجربی بگیرم؟؟؟


دقیقن اطلاع ندارم اما ب نظرم شما ک رشته تاپ و اینا میخوای برو تجربی رو با معدل خوب بگیر کمک میکنه...حالا دوستان بهتر میدونن راهنمایی میکنن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Safa021

> دقیقن اطلاع ندارم اما ب نظرم شما ک رشه تاپ و اینا میخوای برو تجربی رو با معدل خوب بگیر کمک میکنه...حالا دوستان بهتر میدونن راهنمایی میکنن


بخدا ذهنم خیلی درگیر. ..موندم چه کنم....به نظرت زیست و زمین رو میشه نمره بالا گرفت؟؟؟

----------


## Milad.Bt

> بخدا ذهنم خیلی درگیر. ..موندم چه کنم....به نظرت زیست و زمین رو میشه نمره بالا گرفت؟؟؟


زمین ک آسونه حتمن میتونی.....زیست هم قشنگ کتاب رو بخونی قشنگ قشنگا هیچی ازش جا نذاری قطعا میتونی نمره بالا بگیری....شک نکن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Safa021

> زمین ک آسونه حتمن میتونی.....زیست هم قشنگ کتاب رو بخونی قشنگ قشنگا هیچی ازش جا نذاری قطعا میتونی نمره بالا بگیری....شک نکن


مرسی واقعا....امیدوارم بتونم معدل بالا تو تجربی بگیرم..شنبه میرم دنبال کاراش

----------


## Milad.Bt

> مرسی واقعا....امیدوارم بتونم معدل بالا تو تجربی بگیرم..شنبه میرم دنبال کاراش


حتمن حتمن قبول میشی با نمره های عالی....موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Safa021

> حتمن حتمن قبول میشی با نمره های عالی....موفق باشی


مرسی بابت انگیزه. ...انشاءالله توام به تموم خواسته هات برسی...فقط امیدوارم واسه دیپ مجدد کد پیش دانشگاهیم با سوم یکی نباشه

----------


## konkur100

> الکی شلوغش نکید لطفا!
> اون دوست عزیز نه به کسی توهین کرد و نه کسی رو مورد تمسخر قرار داد ، حرفشون کاملا درست و منطقی بود.
> طرف نتونسته از پس سوالات نهایی بر بیاد اخه چطور میخواد کنکور بده تو این فشار و رقابت سنگین؟
> مگه طرف نمیدونست که کنکور داره؟
> نمیشه که همینجوری نشت و حرفای انگیزشی زد که!
> والا به پیر به پیغمبر بعضیا دارن وقتشون رو برای چیزی تلف میکنن که میدونن بهش نمیرسن...


دوست عزیز مورد زیاد داشتیم با معدل خیلی پایین رتبه خوبی آوردن ! اصلا هم اینطوری نیست . واقعا حرفتون حق و بجا نیستا ! اگه یکی بخواد میتونه ! فقط مشکل همین خواستنه ! پارسال یکی تو برنامه فرصت برابر معرفی کرده بودن با معدل 8  بوده و تراز قلم چی 5800 خودش رو رسونده . این تلاش نیست ؟؟!! چرا هست .

----------


## pouria98

> دوست عزیز مورد زیاد داشتیم با معدل خیلی پایین رتبه خوبی آوردن ! اصلا هم اینطوری نیست . واقعا حرفتون حق و بجا نیستا ! اگه یکی بخواد میتونه ! فقط مشکل همین خواستنه ! پارسال یکی تو برنامه فرصت برابر معرفی کرده بودن با معدل 8  بوده و تراز قلم چی 5800 خودش رو رسونده . این تلاش نیست ؟؟!! چرا هست .


اگه بگم تک تک برنامه هاشو دیدم خوب واقعیت نداره اما قریب به 90 در صد برنامه هاشو دیدم!
هیچوقت همچین کسی رو به برنامه نیاورده بودن که با معدل 8 بوده باشه!
چرا الکی دروغ میگی؟

----------


## naghme24

> من معدلم ۱۶ بود الان دنداپزشکی روزانه میخونم تازه فارغ التحصیل لیسانسم بودم و وقتم تنگ بود!
> حتما معدل جبران میشه
> کسی اطلاعات بیشتر میخواد بهم پیام بده
> کارنامم اینا هم توی پستام هست ببینین


بهتون تبریک میگم میشه نحوه خوندن درسای زیستو شیمو بگین؟و اینکه توکنکور چطور زمانبندی کردینو وقت کم نیاوردین؟منم دیپلم ریاضی دارم و در زیست مشکل زیادی دارم

----------


## Safa021

> اگه بگم تک تک برنامه هاشو دیدم خوب واقعیت نداره اما قریب به 90 در صد برنامه هاشو دیدم!
> هیچوقت همچین کسی رو به برنامه نیاورده بودن که با معدل 8 بوده باشه!
> چرا الکی دروغ میگی؟


من دیدم...پارسال بود..پسره گریه کرد...

----------


## GHZO7

> من دیدم...پارسال بود..پسره گریه کرد...



 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nastaran74

> من معدلم خیلی کمه خیلی خیلی کمتر از اونی که فکرشو بکنی .من میگم اگه قرار باشه معدل تاثیر داده بشه هیچ جای جبرانی نیست. حالا شما برا من یه مثالی بیار که بدونم قابل جبران هست بیا منو قانع کن.و یه مثال بیار که امسال با زیر 14 زیر 1000 شده باشه.زود تند سریع.....


خخخخ خیلی مسخرست سوالت یه دانش اموز ممکنه استعداد درس  خوندن داشته باشه ولیی نخونه و معدلش پایین بیاد و مثلا یسال پش کنکور  بمونه بخودش بیاد بشینه قشنگ بخونه و پزشکیم قبول شه درصدای بالا هم بزنه  مثلا آقای جابر لانی (فامیلش نمدونم) با 27 سال سن با معدل کتبی 10/5 بدون  استفاده از سهمیه تونست دندون مشهد در بیاد ( صفحه 16 دفتر برنامه ریزی  کانون قلمچی آموزش (وقف عام) چاپ 430  

موفق باشی 


به امید انکه هیچ دانش اموز سخت کوشی بدلیل مشکلات مالی از درس خواندن عقب نیفتد....کانون فرهنگی اموزش قلمچی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Nastaran74

> الکی شلوغش نکید لطفا!
> اون دوست عزیز نه به کسی توهین کرد و نه کسی رو مورد تمسخر قرار داد ، حرفشون کاملا درست و منطقی بود.
> طرف نتونسته از پس سوالات نهایی بر بیاد اخه چطور میخواد کنکور بده تو این فشار و رقابت سنگین؟
> مگه طرف نمیدونست که کنکور داره؟
> نمیشه که همینجوری نشت و حرفای انگیزشی زد که!
> والا به پیر به پیغمبر بعضیا دارن وقتشون رو برای چیزی تلف میکنن که میدونن بهش نمیرسن...


برادر من خواستن توانستنه هر کی بخواد میتونه

----------


## Adam Hart

به کوری چشم اون معدل بالا های بدبخت بخیل که نمیتونن ببینن کسی با معدل پایین از اونا بیشتر تلاش می کنه 

انشالله امسال همه معدل پایینا به اون چیزی که از کنکور میخوان برسن تا چشم این جماعت در بیاد

----------


## khaan

من با 13 رتبه 2600 شدم. 
البته امسال دیگه امکانش وجود نداره چون ترمیم معدل اجرا میشه

----------


## konkur100

> اگه بگم تک تک برنامه هاشو دیدم خوب واقعیت نداره اما قریب به 90 در صد برنامه هاشو دیدم!
> هیچوقت همچین کسی رو به برنامه نیاورده بودن که با معدل 8 بوده باشه!
> چرا الکی دروغ میگی؟


تو اون 10 درصد که ندیدی بوده احتمالا !!!! همچین کسی رو به برنامه نیاورده بودن ! روزی که ایمان سرورپور امده بود برای مشاوره این آقا زنگ زده بود و باهاشن زنده تو برنامه صحبت کرده بودن . من اون برنامه رو ضبط کردم و دارم . خواستین آپلود کنم و لینک بدم ؟؟!!! دروغ گو لفظ درستی نیست ! لطفا درمورد من این کلمه رو بکار نبرید !!!!!!!

----------


## saeedkh76

آره میشه
ولی ترمیم معدل اومده که...
اگه خیلی پایینه مجدد امتحان بده

----------


## nasrin-m

> مطمعني موندني شدي؟
> اگه موندي منم با همين شرايط موندم پايتم
> رتبه ٧٠٠ تورو معدل فوقش تبديل كنه به ١٧٠٠ يا اصلا ٢٧٠٠ درسته زووور داره ولي چون منطقه سه هستي شهراي محروم ميشه پزشكي اورد(زابل مثلا پزشكيه ارزش داره) نشدم ميري دانشگاه ازاد پولشم مهم نبود ميري بين الملل جزو اولين و برترينهاش هر شهري دلت خواس قبولي
> حتي اگه معدل رتبه ٧٠٠تورو تبديل كنه به ٧هزارو٧٠٠ بازم پزشكي مياري غمت نباشه
> راستي بانكيا حاضرن خونشونو بفروشن بچشونو بفرستن پزشكي (خخخخ ديدم ك ميگم ) ولي جدي با ي وام راحت كارت راه ميوفته


منطقه 2 چی میشه پس :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mahsa92

> منطقه 2 چی میشه پس


من حرفم پس ميگيرم شرايط به كلي عوض شده اون پست براي سالهاي قبل بود


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## nasrin-m

> من با 13 رتبه 2600 شدم. 
> البته امسال دیگه امکانش وجود نداره چون ترمیم معدل اجرا میشه


درصداتو میشه بگی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## nasrin-m

> من حرفم پس ميگيرم شرايط به كلي عوض شده اون پست براي سالهاي قبل بود
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


خب الان برا قبولی داروسازی منطقه2 درصدات باید چقد باشه؟

----------


## mahsa92

> خب الان برا قبولی داروسازی منطقه2 درصدات باید چقد باشه؟


اطلاعي ندارم از سايت كانون چك كنيد


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## Dayi javad

آقای وضعیت دیپلم مجددم هنوز معلوم نیس ؟

----------


## fateme9191

سلام دوست عزيز ميشه ازتون خواهش كنم كه ايميلتون رو برام ارسال كنيد،لطفا واقعا خيلي مهم هست برام.ممنون

----------


## fateme9191

سلام دوست عزيز ميشه ازتون بخوام ايميلتون رو براي من ارسال كنيد لطفا
ممنون

----------


## Amin97

مگر شانس بیاریم امسال ترمیم معدل عملی بشه

----------


## aghakhani110

دوستان به نظرتان چیکار کنم الان برم واسه دی ماه بخونم یا برم سراغ  کنکورم....آخه معدلم 13.41 بوده خواهشااا شما که تو شهر میشینید از وزیر  بپرسید بگید.....خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید الان 8سال هستش دارم کنکور میدممممخدایا کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  ککککککککککککککک

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستای خوبم فداتون بشم ...اخه چرا شما انقد بهانه میتراشید...معدل کجابود...توکنکور 93...680تا معدل بیست بودن اما ایا همه د1تا 680کنکور شدن؟توروخدا بذارید کنار این چرت وپرتارو...این جوارو معدل بالا هارامیندازن تا معدل پایینا عقب بمونن...من خودم معدلم 17.33شده ..الان باید 2دستی بزنم توسرم....ازهعمین الان روزی 10ساعت مفید بخونید بخدا زیر 100میشید...نگفتم خرخونی کنید منطقی خوانی کنید...بسه توروخدا انقد دپرس نباشید...به جا اینکارا برید سوالات رو بررسی کنید میفهمید تو اکثر درسا سوالات تکراریه بخدا..فقط شماها هستید که حس میکنید سخته....پس پیش به سوی موفقیت...یاعلی

----------


## Mojgan*M

سلام همه
برای ما ی مشاوری رو اورده بودن
میگفت یکی که معدلش مثلا 10 شده 
سه تا از سوالای درس تخصیصشو جواب بده اون درصد از دست رفته تو اون درس جبران میشه
بقیه دوستان هم راستمیگن ب جای حساب کردن درصدایی که معلون نیست چی بشه
درس بخونیم راحت تر ب نتیجه میرسیم

----------


## mahdi100

> سلام همه
> برای ما ی مشاوری رو اورده بودن
> میگفت یکی که معدلش مثلا 10 شده 
> سه تا از سوالای درس تخصیصشو جواب بده اون درصد از دست رفته تو اون درس جبران میشه
> بقیه دوستان هم راستمیگن ب جای حساب کردن درصدایی که معلون نیست چی بشه
> درس بخونیم راحت تر ب نتیجه میرسیم


سلام عزیز
مطمئنی؟

----------


## Fatemeh76

کنکور سراسری 94...
ریاضی و فیزیک...
معدل 10 منطقه1...
مشاهده کارنامه سراسری

بقول یکی از دوستان اسمش یادم نیست ولی تو همین انجمن هست
گفت بترسید از روزی که با معدل های بالا درصدای افتضاحتونو ببینید... :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mpaarshin

> کنکور سراسری 94...
> ریاضی و فیزیک...
> معدل 10 منطقه1...
> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
> 
> بقول یکی از دوستان اسمش یادم نیست ولی تو همین انجمن هست
> گفت بترسید از روزی که با معدل های بالا درصدای افتضاحتونو ببینید...


اولا که ایشون با این درصدا رتبشون خیلی بد شده واقعا
دوما این رشته ریاضی هستش در تجربی ازین خبرا نیست چون 500 هزارتا داوطلب هست خیلیاشون معدلاشون بالاست کلی 20 وجود داره 
کسایی که زیر 18ان تو تجربی حتما باید ترمیم کنن وگرنه اصلا پزشکی دندون دارو خبری نیست

----------


## Fatemeh76

> اولا که ایشون با این درصدا رتبشون خیلی بد شده واقعا
> دوما این رشته ریاضی هستش در تجربی ازین خبرا نیست چون 500 هزارتا داوطلب هست خیلیاشون معدلاشون بالاست کلی 20 وجود داره 
> کسایی که زیر 18ان تو تجربی حتما باید ترمیم کنن وگرنه اصلا پزشکی دندون دارو خبری نیست



شماها بریدت ترمیم کنید ما که بخیل نیستم...
گردنمو بزنن ترمیم نمیکنم...
نخیرمم عالی شده تو سایت کانون تخمین رتبشو بزنی همونه فقط100 تا رتبش پایین هست...

----------


## A.Z

هی روزگار...
بچه سال تموم شد و شما کماکان سر  تاثیر  معدل و ترمیم.... درگیرید!

----------


## mpaarshin

> شماها بریدت ترمیم کنید ما که بخیل نیستم...
> گردنمو بزنن ترمیم نمیکنم...
> نخیرمم عالی شده تو سایت کانون تخمین رتبشو بزنی همونه فقط100 تا رتبش پایین هست...


توی تجربی واقعا فرق داره بین رفقام دیدم که میگم یعنی دیدم بینشون با معدل 16 پزشکیشون شده شیمی شریف یا زیست تهران تو ریاضی درسته تاثیرش مث تجربی نیست

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> توی تجربی واقعا فرق داره بین رفقام دیدم که میگم یعنی دیدم بینشون با معدل 16 پزشکیشون شده شیمی شریف یا زیست تهران تو ریاضی درسته تاثیرش مث تجربی نیست



بعید میدونم معدل دیگه تا این حد تفاوت ایجاد کنه ک پزشکی بشه شیمی :Yahoo (21): 
شاید پزشکی شهرستان بوده و میخواستن فقط تهرون درس بخونن

----------


## mpaarshin

> بعید میدونم معدل دیگه تا این حد تفاوت ایجاد کنه ک پزشکی بشه شیمی
> شاید پزشکی شهرستان بوده و میخواستن فقط تهرون درس بخونن


پزشکی هرکجا عزیز من 
وقتی پزشکی بشه شیمی زور داره واقعا تو تخمین رتبه با تاثیر معدل و بدون معدل بدون تاثیر پزشکی شهرستان میاورد اما موضوع اینه که پزشکی بود

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> پزشکی هرکجا عزیز من 
> وقتی پزشکی بشه شیمی زور داره واقعا تو تخمین رتبه با تاثیر معدل و بدون معدل بدون تاثیر پزشکی شهرستان میاورد اما موضوع اینه که پزشکی بود



من بعید میدونم تا این حد تفاوت باشه
بر فرض هم ک باشه. آیا ایشون پزشکی آزاد نمیاوردن؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> من بعید میدونم تا این حد تفاوت باشه
> بر فرض هم ک باشه. آیا ایشون پزشکی آزاد نمیاوردن؟


واسه آزاد خرجش نمیرسید و اینکه برنامه ای هم براش نریخته بود و اصلا فکری نمیکرد دربارش
رتبش بدون تخمین میشد یا 800 یا هزار اونجور که خودش میگفت شایدم کمتر گفت درحد پزشکی کرج بودم
ولی تقریبا 2000 شد 1800 اینا

----------


## hamed_habibi

میدونید چرا شماها 95قبول نمیشید چون درگیری دارید...به ولاه معدل فرمالیته بعدشم اقایون باسواد شما وقتی موقع ثبت نام ازسایت دیپ کد..اطلاعات رو میگیرید ایا خبری ازمعدله؟نه ..فقط تک درس اگه تودرسی 20شده باشید 5درصد یعنی 2تست پیشا پیش زدید..خب دوستان مثلا میانگین کشوری درس فیزیک 20باشه اگه 25درصد بزنی جلو افتادی..اصن اینم به کنار یه کتاب زمین بردار بجو قورت بده زمین بزن اونوقت تاثیر معدل رومیشکنه...بحث بحث تک دزسه نه معدل...

----------


## mpaarshin

> میدونید چرا شماها 95قبول نمیشید چون درگیری دارید...به ولاه معدل فرمالیته بعدشم اقایون باسواد شما وقتی موقع ثبت نام ازسایت دیپ کد..اطلاعات رو میگیرید ایا خبری ازمعدله؟نه ..فقط تک درس اگه تودرسی 20شده باشید 5درصد یعنی 2تست پیشا پیش زدید..خب دوستان مثلا میانگین کشوری درس فیزیک 20باشه اگه 25درصد بزنی جلو افتادی..اصن اینم به کنار یه کتاب زمین بردار بجو قورت بده زمین بزن اونوقت تاثیر معدل رومیشکنه...بحث بحث تک دزسه نه معدل...


شما درگیری داری عزیز من
اولا زمین که واسه زیر گروه 1 حساب نیست حالا صد بزن دوما حدود 15% باید از کسی که نمره ی خوبی داره بیشتر بزنه کسی که پایینه ما هم بحثمون همون نمرست اما معدلو همین نمرات میسازن دیگه کسی که معدلش بالاست نمراتشم بالاست

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

خدایی این وقتی که واسه بحث کردن تو این موارد میذارید
اگه واسه تست زدن میذاشتید
چ با تاثیر چ بی تاثیر رتبتون خوب میشد(انشالله هم بشه)

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

من فکر میکنم بهترین کار اینه ک بشینیم و درست وحسابی درسمون رو بخونیم

معدل ک دیگه تموم شد  و رفت و نمیشه عوضش کرد(البته اگه ترمیم ب امسال نرسه)

----------


## hamed_habibi

پس منتظر باش طرح ترمیم بذارن معدلت بره بالا. :Yahoo (106):

----------

